# 30a / Destin - Panama City



## Clayton

I grew up going to the beach in NW Florida, but never fished inshore. Since, I have moved to TX and taken on a passion for fly fishing. This year my family decided to do Christmas on 30a. 

I am dragging my polling skiff in order to take my brother and Dad out for a few days to try and put them on a few fish. I have plenty of knowledge in my home waters, but I am a Google Earth search away from dreaming when it comes to NW Florida. 

Would anyone be willing to point to some areas I can poke around? Also, in general which ramps to use/not use. I do not want to poach spots or pressure areas. I will take any and all advice in any form.

Thank you in advance,
Clayton B.


----------



## Darkstar

The north side of West Bay would be a good place to start: Burnt Mill Creek, Crooked Creek, etc.


----------



## Clayton

Thank You!


----------



## Darkstar

Burnt Mill Creek Boat Ramp (County)
8603 S Burnt Mill Creek Rd, Panama City, FL 32409
https://goo.gl/maps/5aifcqv4ftwNvXKT7

or

West Bay Bridge
Panama City Beach, FL 32413
https://goo.gl/maps/GQd3Emfm127P4NrN6


----------



## Clayton

Darkstar - Thank you!


----------



## Padre

There is a new park with new ramps on the north side of 331 bridge. All along that north shore of the Bay just to the west of the ramp has been good for trouts and redfish.


----------



## Eric Stephens

What also suggest if you are going to be staying around 30a you can launch out of the hog town boat ramp down 393 rd. Fish all of the grass flats around the banks. There is usually alot of speckled trout held up the flats and nice reds this time of the year.


----------



## tight_lines_fl

+1 on hogtown and Burnt Mill in west bay... This time of year hogtown can get pretty low at low tide but it's a sandy bottom so not TOO bad. If i went to hogtown I would go just a little passed alligator point and fish some of the docks.


----------



## scottsflyshop

For the Burnt Mill Creek area, I fished it back when the hot water canal was going. I stayed away from the canal but had phenomenal fishing this time of year on the flats around burnt mill creek. The grass was really thick.

Is the fishing over in that area still good or was it being helped out a lot by whatever help the canal being close by would give it?


----------



## Padre

scottsflyshop said:


> For the Burnt Mill Creek area, I fished it back when the hot water canal was going. I stayed away from the canal but had phenomenal fishing this time of year on the flats around the shrimp farm. The grass was really thick and the reds would tail all over the place.
> 
> Is the fishing over in that area still good or was it being helped out a lot by whatever help the canal being close by would give it?


Yeah it is still good but I try not to tell many people about it as I don't think this area can handle the pressure. The good thing about is it gets super skinny so only skiffs, SUP's, etc can fish there, especially during low tide.


----------



## TidewateR

helping people is fun...but probably better to do so through private messaging


----------



## Padre

TidewateR said:


> helping people is fun...but probably better to do so through private messaging


Exactly


----------



## scottsflyshop

Watered it down some - y’all edit the quoted text from me.

Plenty of fish in hogtown too - I live on it. People who want to catch them need a lot more than a general location to make it work - not like it’s a snapper spot.


----------



## Clayton

Thanks to everyone for the input. I did not intend to raise spots into the public eye. If you see a light blue maverick hpx-s cruising around wave me down.

Merry Christmas and thank you all again


----------



## Drifter

Ill be out the next few days maybe Ill see you out there. You could probably ask the mods make this thread go away....


----------



## texasag07

That would be awesome


----------

